# New Dec. Promotions?



## BananaBlue (Sep 2, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> I do about 2-3 deals a month in Florida... if you guys every want a simple transaction please look me up.


Florida does not require front license plate. Hence no pre drilled holes on the bumper. Is this a request which can be met?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

depends on car.... you can always get a bumper plug http://www.bumperplugs.com/


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Many Florida members gave up long ago trying to deal w/ Florida dealers due to all the B.S. Look out of state, Greg, Adrian, Jon. If one looks for those "numerous threads on him giving people great deals" @ Braman, make sure you look closely, there are many who were not, some scary, unhappy stories........


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

BananaBlue said:


> Florida does not require front license plate. Hence no pre drilled holes on the bumper. Is this a request which can be met?


Live in NJ and Greg met this request for me..


----------



## Jeevtheavenger (Sep 28, 2014)

:thumbup:+1 to Greg the Best !!

I live in Tampa, started my 435 GC hunt with local dealers and even emailed dealers around Miami, Atlanta but that was my worst experience as everyone has huge markups on MFs, dealer fees and wanted to haggle over the price. All of this came to an end with one simple email to Greg, and he is straight up with invoice+ pricing and there it is just took 8 weeks from Placing an Order to PCD pickup. (picking my car next week!!)

More than the Price its the Best Buying Experience definitely Special..Thanks Greg :thumbup:


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

+1 for giving your business to Greg Poland. You won't regret it.


----------



## Jblackbelt (Mar 18, 2007)

iwantone said:


> Live in NJ and Greg met this request for me..


If you live in NJ board sponsor Mike Wendroff from Morristown BMW can also meet this request. He does it for me all the time


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jblackbelt said:


> If you live in NJ board sponsor Mike Wendroff from Morristown BMW can also meet this request. He does it for me all the time


Doesn't NJ require front license plates?


----------



## Jblackbelt (Mar 18, 2007)

It does, but the brackets do not come installed on the car. Many of the cars they ask if they want a front plate bracket, especially on msport or ///m models. They give the customer a choice. Some of the models do have it already on them but a lot don't


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

So anyone know if there is anything new for Dec?

Will there be an after Christmas promotion, like there was for Black Friday?

The "happier holiday event" is not very happy for people looking for an X3.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

no X3 deals.............not happening.


----------



## jmcbmw (Feb 25, 2006)

I highly recommend Greg Poland @ Pacific BMW! Great buying experience and their service department is top notch as well.


----------



## BananaBlue (Sep 2, 2013)

drstein said:


> Many Florida members gave up long ago trying to deal w/ Florida dealers due to all the B.S. Look out of state, Greg, Adrian, Jon. If one looks for those "numerous threads on him giving people great deals" @ Braman, make sure you look closely, there are many who were not, some scary, unhappy stories........


Only dealer I go to is Pembroke Pines and that is for service. It is 45 min drive but I rather go there than South or Braman. I can't stand them and tag along when friends needs some BMW shampoo which I don't mind. But service forget it! They ripped me off on a new Key from my previous BMW. It's almost service guys must get some commission or incentive when over charging the standard pricing from BMW.


----------



## BananaBlue (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeevtheavenger said:


> :thumbup:+1 to Greg the Best !!
> 
> I live in Tampa, started my 435 GC hunt with local dealers and even emailed dealers around Miami, Atlanta but that was my worst experience as everyone has huge markups on MFs, dealer fees and wanted to haggle over the price. All of this came to an end with one simple email to Greg, and he is straight up with invoice+ pricing and there it is just took 8 weeks from Placing an Order to PCD pickup. (picking my car next week!!)
> 
> More than the Price its the Best Buying Experience definitely Special..Thanks Greg :thumbup:


Congrats. Please update with pics. Were you able to state you do not need front license plate holder from PCD Delivery? Since you are resident of FL. Would like to know this detail.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

BananaBlue said:


> It's not enough car salesmen have a bad reputation but South Florida BMW salesmen are the worst of the bunch. Rude, ignorant and have the old mentality of making as much profit unethically as possible and who cares about happy return customers. Lather, rinse & repeat. Try dealers in Broward if not get an out of state dealer and have it shipped. I did and I rather give my business else where than deal with those bozos.


Just so you know, Braman sells a lot to South America directly, or to people from South America with lots of disposable cash. They typically have very affluent customers coming in and buying, so they don't need to discount very much, when a housewife comes in with her husband's checkbook ready to make a sale... I've been asked numerous times when I was there if it was going to be a cash sale... That was after the 20 or so minutes it took the sales person to finally come speak to me (I guess I didn't fit "ideal" customer profile).

They seriously are the worst dealership I've ever been to (and my dad owned 2 Bentleys and 1 Rolls that he got from them), so we know their managers... Even with the connections, they simply don't need to do you any favors if they have other customers almost paying MSRP.

And for the love of your sanity, don't go there for service... I'd rather drive out of my way to go almost anywhere else...

I know I'm being overly harsh, but these people are real a-holes...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I do 3-5 deals in Florida every month... Hit me up for a drama free deal!.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

marsb007 said:


> Just so you know, Braman sells a lot to South America directly, or to people from South America with lots of disposable cash. They typically have very affluent customers coming in and buying, so they don't need to discount very much, when a housewife comes in with her husband's checkbook ready to make a sale... I've been asked numerous times when I was there if it was going to be a cash sale... That was after the 20 or so minutes it took the sales person to finally come speak to me (I guess I didn't fit "ideal" customer profile).
> 
> They seriously are the worst dealership I've ever been to (and my dad owned 2 Bentleys and 1 Rolls that he got from them), so we know their managers... Even with the connections, they simply don't need to do you any favors if they have other customers almost paying MSRP.
> 
> ...


You speak the truth and I know you are correct since I have been a Braman client for about 15 years. I know the whole staff from the Director of Sales downward and I will only go there to see my designated client advisor and/or the Director of Sales himself. Even then, sometimes my CA has to fight with the Director of Sales to give me the deal I want. The only reason they do it is because I have purchased so many cars and they know if they don't do it I ll buy out of state and send my friends out of state too. Despite all of this, I go to Adrian and Greg first to see if they have what I want before I go to Braman. The only reason my 435 came from Braman is because Adrian did not have my desired configuration in stock and I had to buy within 60 days to use my Un4gettable certificate. It took me telling the Director of Sales that if he did not do the deal I wanted that I would buy out of state, lose my Un4gettable voucher (just on principle) and never come back. Needless to say I got the deal I wanted, but it should not be so damn convoluted.


----------



## BananaBlue (Sep 2, 2013)

My out of state experience was overall positive. Although my car arrived quite dirty from shipping. I think next time I will request if they can put or leave the plastic on trunk and hood. I plan on out of state next time and will try the various preferred forum dealers. I rather know my cost plus the transport fee. I rather give the transport service my money then profit for the local dealers like Braman or South. I don't understand why a good long time customer have to argue to remind the shorted sighted sales staff why their business has to be rewarded. Oh right because they are all short term profit only type people. Although I might give Pembroke Pines the a chance as well. Heard they are half decent for sales but I go their for service and they are nice.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

BananaBlue said:


> I don't understand why a good long time customer have to argue to remind the shorted sighted sales staff why their business has to be rewarded. Oh right because they are all short term profit only type people.


That is true. Management, including BMW NA, basically only cares about what they do this month, let alone the quarter.

No one, including Ludwig Willisch, gets rewarded for helping the situation for the next person in the role 5 years down the track. In the same situation, wouldn't you behave similarly? That's the reality of the situation. If you find someone who behaves against logic, hold onto them for dear life. Don't be surprised if they need to change in future though.

Just look at the promotions for December. There is nothing in there for taking an order now, and delivery in 3 months time. They are all geared towards delveries this month.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

any x5 deals


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

zibawala said:


> any x5 deals


Not that great right now. Wait a year is my advice.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

how about a 2013 or 14 , new or certified?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

zibawala said:


> how about a 2013 or 14 , new or certified?


Try Greg. Sometimes he gets brass hats that are a good deal.


----------



## kylechan (Jul 23, 2005)

just shop for an x5 and made a deal at BMW of Fremont
The deals are definitely not as good as 3 series/x1, but seems to be better than like 6 months ago

a year ago when it first comes out you can barely get $1K off MSRP...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

A new promotion just launched. Get an extra $ 1,000 off Happier Holiday promo. Details and discussion here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=813658


----------



## kylechan (Jul 23, 2005)

Is this only for in-stock vehicle? 
I ordered mine couple days ago....
If there's extra $1k I may not have ordered....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

kylechan said:


> Is this only for in-stock vehicle?
> I ordered mine couple days ago....
> If there's extra $1k I may not have ordered....


In-stock or in-transit and arriving in inventory by 12/24. Can't be locked or extended.


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts if there will be an After Christmas special or deal like there was for Black Friday....

I'm guessing there will be. Especially because that new $1,000 certificate ends on 12/24. For me the only question is what will it be. I'm waiting to pick up my new X3 when we find out.


----------

